# Bikeverleih Rhodos



## prooq (30. Mai 2007)

Gibt es auf Rhodos einen brauchbaren (Mountain-)bikeverleih? Ich hab mal von einem in Kiotari gelesen der sogar von Deutschen geleitet wurde. Ich sage "wurde" weil er scheinbar mittlerweile nicht mehr existiert. Gibt es gute Alternativen? Wäre nett wenn ich schnelle Antworten erhalten könnte. Abfahrt ist nämlich noch heute Abend. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schonmal im vorraus.

Grüßle felix


----------



## Roberino (20. März 2008)

Servus,
möchte das Thema noch einmal nach vorne bringen, da ich um Pfingsten für zwei Wochen auf Rhodos bin.

Kennt jemand einen Mountainbikeverleih vor Ort?

Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (22. April 2008)

Kann mich hier nur anschließen.

Bin ab Anfang Mai ein paar tage dort.

Kennt denn keiner einen guten Verleiher?

Zusätzlich wären noch Routenvorschläge von Vorteil  

Auch wenn das bei dieser Resonanz vielleicht etwas übertrieben erscheint  

Man darf die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.

Danke für Beiträge.........


----------



## Hitzi (22. April 2008)

Nach einer kleinen Recherche bin auch auch auf dieses hier gestoßen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=127657&highlight=Rhodos

Dann werd ich mir mal etwas Flickzeug einpacken.........

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## toett (2. Juli 2008)

hi,

würd mich interessieren wie es auf Rhodos gewesen ist.
Fliege nächste Woche mit Kind und Kegel zum Baden dorthin. Allerdings hätte ich schon Lust abend mal ne kleine Runde zu drehen. Bin in Kiotari, wenn Dir das was sagt.. 
Würd mich über ne Antwort freuen

toett


----------



## Roberino (3. Juli 2008)

Servus,

na dann viel Spaß auf Rhodos. Ich wirklich super dort. Wir waren in Lardos (nähe Lindos) im Lindos Princess Beach. Einfach genial. Kiotari kenne ich.

Zum Biken bin ich nicht gekommen, habe aber ein paar Bikeverleihe gefunden, so z.B. an der Hauptstrasse in Kalitea (Richtung Rhodos Stadt). Wie der Zustand der Bikes ist weiß ich nicht. Es waren auch einige Biker auf den Strassen unterwegs. Allerdings scheinbar nicht unbedingt Profis: ohne Helm, ohne Short, Touris eben 

Durch die vielen Berge lässt es sich dort bestimmt gut fahren. 

Brauchst du Ausflugstipps? Einfach melden.


----------



## schorty (22. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen,

bin ab samstag mit der freundin für ne woche auf rhodos zum relaxen und wandern.
würde mir gern ein gutes mtb (oder notfalls auch ein rennrad) ausleihen. unser hotel liegt in kalithea ca. 2km südlich von rhodos stadt.

hat jemand tips bez. bikeverleih oder touren?

danke & gruß alex


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. April 2012)

Moin,

ich recycle mal den thread...bin im Mai 2 Wochen auf Rhodos und suche ebenfalls einen bikeverleih mit tauglichem MTB und/oder kennt jemand aktuell eine bikestation incl. guide? Hat jemand Erfahrungen?

Danke und Gruß
Sven


----------



## R2-D2 (7. August 2012)

Und, hat jemand ERfahrungen vor Ort gemacht?


----------



## R2-D2 (21. Oktober 2012)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Und, hat jemand ERfahrungen vor Ort gemacht?



ja, ich leider. 

Es gibt kaum anständige Bikes im Verleih. Bei den Verleihern in den Touri-Orten und an den Landstrassen herrschen Stahlrahmen und V-Brakes vor. Ein Verleiher wollte mir ein Fully zum Hotel bringen, kam aber nicht.

Einen Laden habe ich dann doch in Rhodos stadt gefunden, hatte aber keine Zeit mehr ein Bike zu leihen. Hier der Kontakt:
www.fidusa.gr
Fidusa Cycles
Tel. ++302241021264
[email protected]
Preise für ein Fully_ 25,-/T und 45,-/2Tage


----------



## kollins (19. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wärme die ganze Geschichte auch noch einmal auf :-D

Ich bin ende September in Kiotari und suche jetzt auch schon einmal Möglichkeiten gute MTBs leihen zu können.

Hat inzwischen jemand einen Tipp?

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreask74 (29. September 2018)

Und noch ein Versuch, diesen Thread aufzuwärmen...

Bin nächste Woche auf Rhodos und würde gern etwa mieten...

Danke für jeden Hinweis


----------

